# drei Stück Äpfel oder nur drei Äpfel



## kesiyi

Hello,

At the market can I say "Ich möchte drei Stück Äpfel kaufen." or only "Ich möchte drei Äpfel kaufen"?


----------



## elroy

drei Äpfel


----------



## kesiyi

But is this correct?

a: Wie viele Äpfel möchten Sie?
b: Drei Stück, bitte.


----------



## bearded

Ich stimme natürlich elroys Antwort zu.  ''Drei Stück Äpfel'' ist ein bürokratischer, amtlicher oder handelsüblicher Ausdruck, den man normalerweise in einer Auflistung verschiedener Artikel findet: 3 Stck. Äpfel, 5 Stck. Stühle...
Und auf die Frage 'wieviele Äpfel möchten Sie?' würde ich nur 'drei, bitte' antworten.


----------



## Demiurg

Ich kann mir auch eine Situation vorstellen, wo der Kunde auf die Äpfel zeigt, weil er die Sorte nicht namentlich kennt, und sagt:

_Bitte drei Stück von denen da._


----------



## Kajjo

kesiyi said:


> But is this correct?
> 
> a: Wie viele Äpfel möchten Sie?
> b: Drei Stück, bitte.


Well, this is correct and does not really sound strange, but a lot more idiomatic is simply the answer "Drei Äpfel, bitte".



kesiyi said:


> "Ich möchte drei Stück Äpfel kaufen." or only  "Ich möchte drei Äpfel kaufen"?


Only the second version is fine.

Please note that "Ich möchte ... kaufen." is NOT idiomatic anyway. We would usually not add "kaufen" in a market communication.

_Drei Äpfel, bitte! <most common>
Ich hätte gerne drei Äpfel. <more polite and elaborate>

_


----------



## kesiyi

Vielen Dank!


----------



## elroy

I feel like "Stück" could be used for rhetorical effect, as in:

_Mein Mann lebt nach dem Motto "Je mehr, desto besser". Gestern bat ich ihn um einen Apfel aus dem Markt, da hat er gleich zehn Stück geholt. _

Stimmt Ihr mir da zu, oder täuscht mich mein Sprachgefühl?


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Stimmt Ihr mir da zu


----------



## Sowka

bearded said:


> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Gestern bat ich ihn um einen Apfel aus dem Markt, da hat er gleich zehn Stück geholt. _
> 
> Stimmt Ihr mir da zu,
Click to expand...

+1  

Ausführlicher: Ja, ich finde den Satz richtig gut.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> einen Apfel *aus* dem Markt


Habt ihr das überlesen, oder haltet ihr das wirklich für richtig "*aus* dem Markt"? 
Ich würde sagen "_einen Apfel vom Markt"._


----------



## bearded

Ich war auf die zehn Stück konzentriert... Wahrscheinlich hast Du recht, JCK.  In einem Satz mit dem Verb 'holen' erscheint mir die Verwendung von 'aus' allerdings korrekt:
_Er hat gleich 10 Stück (davon) aus dem Markt geholt._


----------



## Sowka

Danke, JClaudeK, das habe ich wirklich überlesen. Man könnte, als Alternative zu Deinem "vom Markt", ein "Super-" ergänzen: "... aus dem Supermarkt ..."

Edit: Überschnitten mit bearded. Nein, "*aus* dem Markt holen" würde auch nur funktionieren, wenn ein Supermarkt impliziert wäre. "Aus" bedeutet für mich "aus einem geschlossenen Gebäude heraus": Aus dem Haus, aus dem Geschäft, aus dem Marktstand, aus dem Festzelt etc. Sonst "von": Von der Straße, vom Platz, vom Markt etc.


----------



## JClaudeK

Selbst mit  "Supermarkt" würde ich nicht "aus" sagen, sondern eher: Ich hole schnell ein paar Äpfel *im* Supermarkt.
_
"Ich hole schnell ein paar Äpfel aus dem Supermarkt." _hört sich für mich an, als ob die Äpfel im Supermarkt produziert wurden. (Liegt das an mir?)


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Stimmt Ihr mir da zu


Klar, das geht und ist sehr idiomatisch. Aber es ging ja auch um " drei Stück Äpfel" vs "drei Äpfel" und nicht um " drei Stück" vs. "drei Äpfel".



> um einen Apfel aus dem Markt


Das ist definitiv falsch im Sinne von "vom [Wochen-]markt". Möglich wäre "aus dem Supermarkt".

_Gestern habe ich ihn gebeten, einen Apfel zu kaufen/besorgen und er hat gleich zehn Stück gekauft/gebracht/geholt/besorgt.
_
Das Präteritum im Originalsatz wirkt auf mich falsch für gesprochene Sprache und "bat ich ihn um einen Apfel" ist zwar formal korrekt, aber sehr wenig idiomatisch. Wer würde das so wirklich sagen?
_
_


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Ich hole schnell ein paar Äpfel *im* Supermarkt.


Geht auch, erscheint mir aber auch nicht wirklich idiomatisch in diesem Satz. Ich würde wohl eher sagen:

_Ich fahre noch schnell zu Rewe und kaufe ein paar Äpfel.

Wo hast du die Äpfel gekauft? 
Bei Rewe!

Äpfel kaufe ich immer im Supermarkt, meistens bei Rewe. Da sind sie viel günstiger.
Hm, ich kaufe sie immer auf dem Markt, weil sie da frischer sind. <Wochenmarkt>_


----------



## bearded

Sowka said:


> "Aus" bedeutet für mich "aus einem geschlossenen Gebäude heraus": Aus dem Haus....


Also Ihr habt offenbar nur 'Märkte' im Freien. Wir haben hingegen auch zahlreiche in teilweise geschlossenen Gebäuden *(z.B. in Mailand ''kommunale Märkte'') und die sind keine Supermärkte und ich hatte an die gedacht. Kann man _aus _denen Äpfel holen?

*Das sind Häuser mit offenen Toren für das Publikum


----------



## elroy

Danke für die Hinweise zum Satz!


Kajjo said:


> es ging ja auch um " drei Stück Äpfel" vs "drei Äpfel"


 In #1, ja, und das habe ich in #2 auch behandelt. Danach aber, in #3, wurde das Thema um weitere Verwendungen von "Stück" im Zusammenhang "Äpfel kaufen" erweitert.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Also Ihr habt offenbar nur 'Märkte' im Freien.


Ne, auch wenn der Markt in einer Halle ist* (wie oft hier in Frankreich), würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen, etwas au*s*  dem Markt zu _holen_, sondern _vom Markt holen_, bzw. (noch besser - auch für mich) _auf dem Markt kaufen_ (vergl. #16)
*allerdings sind (fast) immer auch Marktstände drumherum, also bildet das Ganze "den Markt".


----------



## Sowka

bearded said:


> Also Ihr habt offenbar nur 'Märkte' im Freien. Wir haben hingegen auch zahlreiche in teilweise geschlossenen Gebäuden *(z.B. in Mailand ''kommunale Märkte'') und die sind keine Supermärkte und ich hatte an die gedacht. Kann man _aus _denen Äpfel holen?
> 
> *Das sind Häuser mit offenen Toren für das Publikum


So einen Markt haben wir in Hannover auch -- das ist die "Markthalle". Ich verstehe unter "Markt" tatsächlich nur einen offenen Raum, und auch den Mailänder Markt würde ich dann wohl als Markthalle bezeichnen, wenn ich einen deutschen Ausdruck dafür verwenden wollte.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Danach aber, in #3, wurde das Thema um weitere Verwendungen von "Stück" im Zusammenhang "Äpfel kaufen" erweitert.


OK, ich wollte nur deutlich machen, dass "Stück" durchaus in vielen Fällen legitim ist und keinerlei Widerspruch zu unserer ursprünglichen Aussage besteht. "Stück" wird nur sehr selten, vor allem bürokratisch, mit weiteren Einheiten oder Bezeichnungen kombiniert. Normalerweise steht entweder "Stück" oder eine andere Einheit. "Stück" ist quasi die Universaleinheit für abzählbare Dinge, wenn einem kein konkreterer Ausdruck zur Verfügung steht oder man sprachlich variieren möchte.

_A: Ich hätte gerne vier Äpfel!
B: Entschuldigung, wie viele?
A: VIER Stück, bitte!
_


bearded said:


> Also Ihr habt offenbar nur 'Märkte' im Freien.


In der Tat, ja, zumindest weit überwiegend. Ich kenne italienische Markthallen und dieses Konzept ist in Deutschland sehr selten. Wenn wir vom Markt sprechen, dann meinen wir einen Wochenmarkt im Freien, üblicherweise eben auf dem Marktplatz.

In Hamburg gibt es den "Großmarkt", bei dem Obst-, Gemüse- und Blumenhändler ihre Ware kaufen, um sie dann im Einzelhandel weiterzuverkaufen. Dieser eindrucksvolle Großmarkt besteht auch aus riesigen Hallen.



bearded said:


> Kann man _aus _denen Äpfel holen?


Hm, ich empfinde "aus" quasi immer als unpassend, selbst bei Markthallen. Ich sage auch bei italienischen Markthallen, dass ich etwas _auf_ dem Markt gekauft habe, wenn die Stände aussehen wie normale Marktstände.

Ein konstruierter Kontext, in dem "aus" funktionieren würde, wäre vielleicht:
_
A: Wo hast du denn die Eismaschine her?
B: Aus dem neuen Einkaufzentrum. Hm, mir fällt der Name des Geschäfts jetzt gar nicht ein...
A: Ah, bei Saturn? <in Gedanken: "Hast du sie bei Saturn gekauft">
A: Ah, von Saturn? <in  Gedanken: "Hast du sie von Saturn?">
B: Ja, genau!_

oder:

_A: Wo hast du denn die Eismaschine her?
B: Die habe ich in dem neuen Einkaufzentrum gekauft. Hm, mir fällt der Name des Geschäfts jetzt gar nicht ein..._


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> sondern _vom Markt holen_, bzw. (noch besser - auch für mich) _auf dem Markt kaufen_ (vergl. #16)


 Ja, beides geht und ich habe die gleiche Präferenz.


----------



## bearded

Vielen Dank für die detaillierten Erklärungen bezgl. Märkte/Markthallen und  Verwendung der Präpositionen.


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Klar, das geht und ist sehr idiomatisch. Aber es ging ja auch um " drei Stück Äpfel" vs "drei Äpfel" und nicht um " drei Stück" vs. "drei Äpfel".


Ich würde hier auch noch die Version im Singular zur Diskussion stellen, denn für vorgeschnittenes Obst geht auch:

_drei Stück Apfel_​
Das ist aber wahrscheinlich weniger als ein ganzer Apfel, wenn es sich bei den Stücken nicht gerade um Apfelhäften oder -drittel handelt. Höchstwahrscheinlich werden diese Snackstücke oder dieses "Fingerfood" auch ohne Kerngehäuse gereicht.


----------



## bearded

Sehr geistreich, Gernot. Es bietet mir die Gelegenheit zu einer anderen Frage - in einem getrennten Thread: Stück vs. Stücke.


----------



## JClaudeK

"drei Stück Apfel", ein seltenes Fundstück, auf das du stolz sein kannst, Gernot.

-> drei Apfelstücke


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> drei Apfelstücke


Bei drei Apfelstücken würde ich aber eher von unregelmäßig geschnittenen, unterschiedlich großen Stücken ausgehen; bei drei Stück Apfel hingegen von drei genormten, gleich großen Portionen eines Apfels am Stück, etwa hiermit zubereitet.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> Well, this is correct and does not really sound strange, but a lot more idiomatic is simply the answer "Drei Äpfel, bitte".


I agree, but I think in most cases people would simply say "Drei, bitte" since it’s not necessary to repeat "Äpfel".


----------



## kesiyi

Suddenly I thought of another question. It is related to this discussion, so I hope that I can ask it here.

Can I use, "Ich möchte bitte drei Stück ______." with other food? For example:

drei Stück Butter
drei Stück Eier


----------



## Gernot Back

kesiyi said:


> drei Stück Butter
> drei Stück Eier


Quite often, butter is served in equal pieces on a plate, e.g. in the dining/breakfast room of a hotel.
That wouldn´t work with raw eggs and with hard-boiled eggs you would say:

_drei Stück Ei_ 
(in the singular)​


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> _drei Stück Ei_


"Ich möchte bitte drei Stück Ei."  
Würdest du das wirklich sagen? Mir käme das nie über die Lippen .....


----------



## Hutschi

Drei Stück Ei wäre sehr ungewöhnlich. Man müsste das Ei kochen und in Stücke schneiden. Dann könnte man es sagen. Aber es kommt praktisch kaum vor. dass man dann genau drei Stücke will.

Butter selbst ist nicht abzählbar. Erst in Stücke geschnitten oder gepresst und verpackt wird es drei Stück Butter.

Analog funktioniert drei Stück Ei nur für die nicht abzählbare Eiermasse, die in Stücke gebracht wurde. Nur werden diese Stücke nicht einzeln verkauft, sondern höchstens z.B. in Eisalat.

PS:
Weil Sprache nicht abstrakt logisch ist, ist es aber möglich, von Stück zu reden.

Hardgekochte Eier.

1.
Ober: Wieviele Eier möchten Sie?
Gast: Drei Stück.
(normal)
2.
Ober: Möchten Sie Ei?
Gast: Ja gerne, drei Stück.
(nicht ganz logisch, aber völlig verständlich)

Das entspricht "drei Stück Ei", "entschärft" aber die Formulierung.
Normal wäre die Antwort: "Ja gerne, drei Eier."


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> "Ich möchte bitte drei Stück Ei."
> Würdest du das wirklich sagen? Mir käme das nie über die Lippen .....


Nein, aber als Kaltmamsell könnte ich mir vorstellen, jedes Schälchen Partysalat mit jeweils drei Stück Ei zu dekorieren, wobei ich auch hier natürlich wieder peinlichst darauf achten würde, dass die Ei-Segmente auch alle gleich groß sind, damit sich keiner der Gäste übervorteilt fühlt


----------



## JClaudeK

kesiyi said:


> Can I use, "Ich möchte bitte drei Stück ______." with other food? For example:


I wonder if kesiyi thought really of _"drei Stück Ei (zum Dekorieren)"_ when he asked his question.


----------



## Hutschi

I think we must understand the difference in usage.


----------



## elroy

Gernot Back said:


> with hard-boiled eggs you would say:
> 
> _drei Stück Ei_
> (in the singular)


 This is misleadingly worded.  If you want _three hard-boiled eggs_ then you can't say "drei Stück Ei" or "drei Stück Eier."

If you want three _pieces_ of hard-boiled egg, then you could say "drei Stück Ei."

Anyway, @kesiyi, as a native speaker of English this really shouldn't be a confusing matter for you.  If "pieces of <whatever>" makes sense in English, then you can say "drei Stück <whatever>"; if not, then you can't.

If you wanted three apples or three eggs in English, would you say "three pieces of..."?  No.  Same in German.


----------



## kesiyi

Ok, danke. Alles klar!


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> If you wanted three apples or three eggs in English, would you say "three pieces of..."?  No.  Same in German.


Is the usage really the same? I guess not quite:
Both, in German and English, you would say _three pieces of egg _/_ drei Stück Ei _(_egg _/ _Ei _in the singular, even if equally sized pieces are segments of different eggs).

On the other hand, when talking of units that can't be split into equal pieces any further, like e.g._ briquettes_, we would still use the singular form in German (_5 Stück Brikett_) while in English, the plural form would be used:  _4 pieces of briquette*s*._ Both, in German and English, we would be talking of (five resp. four) whole briquettes here.



> Verpackung: In Schrumpffolie eigeschweißt, 5 Stück Brikett je Packung, Gewicht je Brikett ca. 1,60 - 1,70 kg


 Ruf-Brikett, eckig, "Long-Burner", 8 kg Packung - Briketts Einzelpakete - Brennholz Gmeiner



> Paid for every 4 pieces of briquettes produced per day


 http://www.ijastnet.com/journals/Vol_7_No_1_March_2017/2.pdf


----------



## elroy

I was only talking about the structures “<number> pieces of <something>” and “<number> Stück <something>”.  These are licit in the same contexts, whether or not the <something> is singular or plural.


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> Is the usage really the same? I guess not quite:
> Both, in German and English, you would say _three pieces of egg _/_ drei Stück Ei _(_egg _/ _Ei _in the singular, even if equally sized pieces are segments of different eggs).
> 
> On the other hand, when talking of units that can't be split into equal pieces any further, like e.g._ briquettes_, we would still use the singular form in German (_5 Stück Brikett_) while in English, the plural form would be used:  _4 pieces of briquette*s*._ Both, in German and English, we would be talking of (five resp. four) whole briquettes here.
> ...



Hi,

I would say "fünf Briketts" rather than "fünf Stück Briketts".
This may be a case of economy.

Otherwise, If somebody asks:

"Wieviele Briketts nimmst Du?"

I might answer either "fünf Stück" or "fünf".

In your example they give: "5 Stück Brikett je Packung" - this is possible, it is rather formal language style, however.

Could we say:

"Fünf Stück Briketts" is mostly used in formal style?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> If you want _three hard-boiled eggs_ then you can't say "drei Stück Ei" or "drei Stück Eier."


Right.

If you want three entire eggs, no matter whether raw or boiled, you can only say:

_Ich hätte gerne drei Eier.
Ich hätte gerne drei Stück! <e.g. pointing at eggs on offer>_

No combination like "Stück Eier" is possible in everyday language like in recipes. That's simply nonsense.

If you mean "Stück" in the sense of "piece of / wedge of a sliced egg" you might say:

_Bitte dekorieren Sie den Salat noch mit drei Stück Ei.
Bitte dekorieren Sie den Salat noch mit drei Eier-Stückchen._


----------

